# Books Recommended by our Members - February 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your book recommendations here! For the January 2009 recommendations, click here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2032.0.html


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I highly recommend Kealan Patrick Burke's "The Turtle Boy" to all horror fans.










What's better, is that the book (and it's two sequels) are free on his website.

http://www.kealanpatrickburke.com/Free_Fiction.htm


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

For fans of romance:

I'm a guy, OK? But I've read quite a few Signet Regency romances by Carla Kelly, because she was a high school pal of my wife's. Even for me, hardened cynic  I found them readable and/or enjoyable. Her forte is historical research, which often informs her romances. There are more than a dozen of her books out there. This website discusses Ms. Kelly's particular appeal: http://aarboards.com/viewtopic.php?t=4548&sid=aff21cfdd733de6095b177d989ed0e7e.

Here's the latest one:










An Amazon reviewer said this about the book: "This book is vintage Carla Kelly. She is one of the great story tellers with wonderful character development and historical interest. This book is a must read. Carla Kelly does not write a classic Regency - hers are way better as are all of her books. The characters are dimensional beings and the stories are entwined with the history of the time. I am looking forward to the next two books in the trilogy and hope there will be many more Carla Kelly books to read. Glad to see that this is available on Kindle."

OK, OK, I sort of wrote a romance myself. Maybe it takes one to know one....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> For fans of romance:
> 
> I'm a guy, OK? But I've read quite a few Signet Regency romances by Carla Kelly, because she was a high school pal of my wife's. Even for me, hardened cynic  I found them readable and/or enjoyable. Her forte is historical research, which often informs her romances. There are more than a dozen of her books out there. This website discusses Ms. Kelly's particular appeal: http://aarboards.com/viewtopic.php?t=4548&sid=aff21cfdd733de6095b177d989ed0e7e.
> 
> ...


So why aren't you with us in the Outlander Book Klub? It's much more than a romance; even much more than an historical romance. Don't go by the sample. It stops a few pages before it should.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> So why aren't you with us in the Outlander Book Klub? It's much more than a romance; even much more than an historical romance. Don't go by the sample. It stops a few pages before it should.


Well, I probably should be. My plate is pretty well piled up, though. I'm trying to get a running start on In Her Name. I can always come back to Outlander.

Y'know, it's harder to write one that it is to read one, don't you?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Well, I probably should be. My plate is pretty well piled up, though. I'm trying to get a running start on In Her Name. I can always come back to Outlander.


As Jamie or Dougal or Murtagh would say ..... hmmmphhhh. (you have to read the book)



> Y'know, it's harder to write one that it is to read one, don't you?


No, actually, I don't, but it sounds good. Excuses accepted.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> No, actually, I don't, but it sounds good. Excuses accepted.


Bless you. Maybe I'll get caught up once the fourth Distant Cousin is out there....


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> I highly recommend Kealan Patrick Burke's "The Turtle Boy" to all horror fans.


 Thanks for the recommendations guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Bless you. Maybe I'll get caught up once the fourth Distant Cousin is out there....


Keep writing. I hope to join your book klub.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Mother Beaver (Nov 13, 2008)

Beat the Reaper by Josh Bazell was terrific, but be warned - lots of profanity and graphic violence.  Still a great adrenaline read and it was funny!  

Also loved Appaloosa and Resolution by Robert Parker.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in chapter 4 and finding this one very interesting.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> For fans of romance:
> 
> I'm a guy, OK? But I've read quite a few Signet Regency romances by Carla Kelly, because she was a high school pal of my wife's. Even for me, hardened cynic  I found them readable and/or enjoyable.


Never really read a romance. Is this a good book for someone who is going to read a romance for the first time??


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Kind said:


> Never really read a romance. Is this a good book for someone who is going to read a romance for the first time??


Fingers-crossed answer: yes. Nuanced answer: it depends on what you'd like in a romance.

Some readers like wild abandon, volcanic emotions, throbbing protoplasm, imminent danger, or even elaborate descriptions of clothes and food.

Carla's are not like that. What little sex there is is described obliquely, if at all. There's emotion, of course. Her typical heroine (I haven't read this most recent release yet) is plucky, often with unruly hair, poor and on her own in a harsh world, and with few prospects. The male love interest (I'm conflating several) is well-to-do but not incredibily rich, not always young, and brings his own problems: troublesome relatives, odd personal quirks, perhaps a military history or an injury or children from a previous marriage. The two characters are generally forced together by circumstances where they grow to appreciate each other, until their hearts unite.

That sounds formulaic, and it is, basically, as is any romance. Readers of romance generally expect that and go along with it. It's how it's worked out and how real the characters and their emotions seem that's the thing. Carla's good at that. That's why I read them. I consider her one of my influences as when I introduced romance into my own stories, very carefully. You feel like you could know her characters, even that you would like to know them. I tried for that myself.

You could try one. There are certainly worse romances you might start with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

It's finally out on Kindle.

Amazing, wonderful book. Rousing adventure meets old-school vampires. In a completely original milieu.

Screw your girlie wussy vampires. Pack your testicles and come along for the best boat ride since Deliverance.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's finally out on Kindle.
> 
> Amazing, wonderful book. Rousing adventure meets old-school vampires. In a completely original milieu.
> 
> Screw your girlie wussy vampires. Pack your testicles and come along for the best boat ride since Deliverance.


Wow - that really wnet up in price! I got it at the end of Nov for $3.95


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

TM said:


> Wow - that really wnet up in price! I got it at the end of Nov for $3.95


But did you like it?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But did you like it?


Sadly - it is still on my "to read" list. I am not that into vampire books... but like martin and it was a good price so bought it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I've read Nightwings. (kinda sucked) I've read all of the _Song of Padding and Then Warmer Padding_ series, and managed to stick with it through the entire ordeal and even enjoy parts of it.

This book blows them all away. Screw the vampires, it's a great adventure story.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ... Screw the vampires...


But but JIM... what do you think me and robin are trying to do??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

chobitz said:


> But but JIM... what do you think me and robin are trying to do??


Ummm.... screw the vampires?

But it's cold... so cold....

Plus, since their hearts don't actually function, they are incapable of getting an erection.

Women *need* to realize this fact.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ummm.... screw the vampires?
> 
> But it's cold... so cold....
> 
> ...


Eric, Edward, Tristan, Lestat etc never had a problem. They just need to feed first. Blood = viagra I bet!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Blood = viagra I dream!


Fixed


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fixed


I wub you anyway Jim


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

chobitz said:


> I wub you anyway Jim


Ditto.

Wait... did I mention that there's a heroic vampire in Fevre Dream?

*desperately trying to promote the book*


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You the author of this book?


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Kind said:


> You the author of this book?


I read it a while back and enjoyed the book. I'm with you cold cold cold LOL. Sorry I prefer warm blooded! Like that guy in a book I read once, Ramses the Great. He needed sunlight to survive not blood.  darn now I'm going to have to track that book down and read it again! 

any Brassman, thanks for the recommendation. I'm not much of a mushy, throbbing, romance type. I love Outlander mostly because its like reading about two peoples lives who just happen to be in love. I'll give Carla a try as it sounds like I would enjoy them during my breaks from sci-fi/fantasy world.

theresam
ok.. though i do have to say.. Eric does make me forget about the cold part...just a little


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's finally out on Kindle.
> 
> Amazing, wonderful book. Rousing adventure meets old-school vampires. In a completely original milieu.
> 
> Screw your girlie wussy vampires. Pack your testicles and come along for the best boat ride since Deliverance.


Thanks I just bought it  It sounds good


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Like that guy in a book I read once, Ramses the Great. He needed sunlight to survive not blood.  darn now I'm going to have to track that book down and read it again!


Mummy (Ranses the great) by Anne Rice was not bad, unfortunately - it is not Kindlized. None of my favs by her are on kindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Kind said:


> You the author of this book?


Just a fan of evil vampires vs. loving, cuddly, sexy vampires.

And an even bigger fan of turning folks on to great books.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

TM said:


> Mummy (Ranses the great) by Anne Rice was not bad, unfortunately - it is not Kindlized. None of my favs by her are on kindle.


LOL, Thanks! I thought that was the title but then I thought, no I'm getting confused with the movie, The mummy - which by the way is one of my fav movies to rewatch.

Bummer that this book is not on kindle yet. I really enjoyed it. I'd rather have the elixer of life than become a vamp  get to eat all I want and not gain an ounce and get to live the sun! anyhoo I'm off to click that I want it kindlized.

theresam


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ummm.... screw the vampires?
> 
> But it's cold... so cold....
> 
> ...


In Halfway to the Grave, they get around this fact by claiming that vampires can control where the blood goes in their body. Which would come in handy. Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's Saint-Germain cannot actually get an erection, but it doesn't stop the books from being really sexy, I don't recall Lestat ever being able to either.

Chobitz: Who's Tristan? I'm writing a vampire story myself and I thought Tristan was a unique name for a vampire...


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> In Halfway to the Grave, they get around this fact by claiming that vampires can control where the blood goes in their body. Which would come in handy. Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's Saint-Germain cannot actually get an erection, but it doesn't stop the books from being really sexy, I don't recall Lestat ever being able to either.
> 
> Chobitz: Who's Tristan? I'm writing a vampire story myself and I thought Tristan was a unique name for a vampire...


He is the vampire from the Rachel Morgan series (Dead Witch Walking etc). Think Billy Idol meets Spike from Buffy and thats him.

Personally I love the name Tristan. Its really popular in the south now. I always hear someone call their son that everytime I go shopping. It became popular, I think, from Legends of the Fall.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's Saint-Germain cannot actually get an erection, but it doesn't stop the books from being really sexy, I don't recall Lestat ever being able to either.


I think Lestat had a permanent erection. Couldn't have sex, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

marianner said:


> I think Lestat had a permanent erection. Couldn't have sex, though.


Implant gone wrong?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

marianner said:


> I think Lestat had a permanent erection. Couldn't have sex, though.


Snerk!


chobitz said:


> He is the vampire from the Rachel Morgan series (Dead Witch Walking etc). Think Billy Idol meets Spike from Buffy and thats him.
> 
> Personally I love the name Tristan. Its really popular in the south now. I always hear someone call their son that everytime I go shopping. It became popular, I think, from Legends of the Fall.


Haven't watched Legends of the Fall, and haven't got far enough in the Kim Harrison series to meet him. If nothing else, my Tristan couldn't be described anything like Spike + Billy Idol.

(And I'm so off topic, no need to put on your mod hat Betsy, just delete later)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just finished CJ Box's new book and am now reading James Patterson's new book. Both are very good and are highly recommended. Enjoy!


----------



## GoldenDogMom (Dec 17, 2008)

If you like sci fi, here are a couple that I just finished.


This one is especially good for those of you who are not afraid of a little geek-speak (lots of cosmology and computer talk).


A WWII spy story with a sci fi twist - paranormal beings who can cross over into our universe.


Just finished this one today - it kept me absorbed while I was enduring a bunch of not-so-fun medical tests. In this reality you can have your mind/memories saved in a "stack" and reseleeved after you die. The hero is Takeshi Kovacs - a wisecracking mercenary worthy of Mike Hammer.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oooh, sampled all three of those, they all sound interesting!


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2008)

Just finished Three Cups of Tea. I loved it! 
I have just started: Hot, Flat, and Crowded. It is certainly thought provoking.


----------



## christinerose (Feb 15, 2009)

Rowan of the Wood, a Finalist for the 2008 National Best Books Award in the Young Adult Fiction category, tells the story of a young boy Cullen who meanders through the redwood forest every day on his way to school, losing himself in books and fantasy worlds full of elves, fairies, and wizards. One day he finds a magic wand buried in the redwood forest, and inside that wand is trapped a 1400 year old wizard.

Award-winning finalist in the National Best Book 2008 Awards



Review
I found Rowan of the Wood to be an imaginative and fun read with a fairy tale flavor to it that will appeal to old and young alike. --Midwest Book Review

The overall story is very good, the characters are believable, and the situation is bleak. Lovers of magic and fantasy set in the real world would do well to check this book out. A solid tale of magic, love, betrayal, and loss, Rowan of the Wood is well-inspired and lovingly written. --Nothing Binding book reviews

This is a great addition to the wizarding world. You ll find yourself reading it in a day because you won t want to put it down. --Austin Monthly magazine

Book Teaser:


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

With Washington's and Lincoln's birthdays upon us I did a search on books rated over four stars and costing under $3 with keyword president and found the following on jungle-search. I am not truly recommending them having not read them myself. I am just listing them as "suspects".


Personal Memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant

Washington and His Comrades in Arms, a Chronicle of the War of Independence

Abraham Lincoln (Charnwood's biography)

Letters to His Children by T. Roosevelt

Life of George Washington by Washington Irving

SARAH PALIN: In Her Own Words - Recent Speeches, Interviews and Official Biography

The Autobiography of Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

christinerose said:


> Rowan of the Wood, a Finalist for the 2008 National Best Books Award in the Young Adult Fiction category, tells the story of a young boy Cullen who meanders through the redwood forest every day on his way to school, losing himself in books and fantasy worlds full of elves, fairies, and wizards. One day he finds a magic wand buried in the redwood forest, and inside that wand is trapped a 1400 year old wizard.


ohhh, this one looks good.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LDB said:


> SARAH PALIN: In Her Own Words - Recent Speeches, Interviews and Official Biography


Thanks. I just requested a sample for this one.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Rowan of the Wood, is going to my k2


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> Rowan of the Wood, is going to my k2


I don't remember where I picked it up, but this book was being offered as a free download sometime in the last year. It's on my system and I marked it as "free" (but I seldom keep track of the download links). Since I don't download pirated copies, I suspect the author's web site had some sort of promotion for at least a short time. With all these recommendations, I guess I should bump it up in the TBR stack.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

koland said:


> I don't remember where I picked it up, but this book was being offered as a free download sometime in the last year.


Here it is, looks like the author posted it to feedbooks.com:

http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/1998


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I have just finished reading Surviving the Fog by Stan Morris.  If you have not already snapped this book up, you are missing a great read!

Stan's FREE book is available on the Smashwords site and here is a link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/712

I loved this book. I was somewhat skeptical at first because I thought it would be like some other books I have read, but I have got to say, this book completely surprised me. It was well written, fascinating, believable, fun, and I really liked how it ended. I can not say too much without spoilers, just know you will not be sorry if you add this book to your collection!

Nice job Stan and thank you so much for this FREE book!
Sheryl


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the latest books recommended by our members, go here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4672.0.html


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> Here it is, looks like the author posted it to feedbooks.com:
> 
> http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/1998


Thanks for posting this link! I downloaded the book from feedbooks, it sounds really good.


----------

